# Como nos despedimos?



## moura

Olá,

Por vezes hesito em mensagens mais informais, quando me despeço.
Claro que os "cumprimentos" estão fora de questão porque eles são de enorme fomalidade.
Mas "adeus"? Isso parece-me um pouco displicente. 
Há a fórmula dos "abraços" ou "abraço", "beijinhos" "beijs" mas aí implica uma ligação já mais amistosa com o interlocutor ou, no caso de "beijinhos" amizade.
Sobra o quê? "Até breve", "até mais" (português brasileiro). Mas aqui não existe um elo afectivo.

Os ingleses têm o "cheers", os italianos têm o "ciao", os alemães têm o "schuss" (espero ter escrito bem ). Nós poderemos dizer o quê, quando nos queremos despedir afectuosamente, mas sem ir tão à "frente", como com os "abraços" ou "beijos?

Gostaria muito de ouvir as vossas opiniões.

Como já existe aqui um elo afectivo, um abraço


----------



## Vanda

Hey Moura, _ciao_ é tanto italiano quanto nosso. Por direito de incorporação.   A grafia é ao gosto do freguês. Eu uso a italiana, mas você vai achar tchau, tiau e outras. Não sei qual delas vocês adotam.
Com respeito ao uso, posso dizer-lhe que ciao/tiau/tchau/ chau (como queiram) é a coisa mais natural a se dizer em despedidas. Raramente ouço outra coisa (estamos falando de informal, certo?). 
Então, quando envolve mais pessoas, lá vem o famoso: _tchau/ciao gente_!


----------



## Tomby

Quando estudava português (actualmente o estudo com vocês) chamava-me a atenção uma despedida que aparecia muitas vezes nas mensagens que muitos portugueses enviavam através da RTP internacional. Estou a referir a "*beijocas*". Não assimilava este termo à palavra "beijos". Além disso, não gostava dessa despedida porque me recordava a "_bajoca_" ("vagem" em catalão-valenciano) e preferia "beijinhos". Suponho que e uma maneira muito familiar ou íntima de se despedir. Porém, eu sigo os conselhos da minha antiga professora (brasileira): tratem os portugueses sempre por "você" ou "o senhor/a" e sejam sérios com eles em todos os aspectos.
Até logo!
Beijocas!


----------



## moura

Tombatossals, 

"Beijocas" é uma despedida muito usada por uma amiga minha. Vejo a palavra e lembro-me logo dela.
Agora, por favor, não siga os conselhos dessa "sisuda" professora. Os protugueses são pessoas muito sérias...quando não estão a rir. E está aqui uma a sorrir com o "beijocas".

desta vez, opto pelo
tchau
moura


----------



## jazyk

> Os ingleses têm o "cheers", os italianos têm o "ciao", os alemães têm o "schuss" (espero ter escrito bem ).


É tschüss.  Schuss (grafia "antiga": Schuß) é tiro, disparo. 

Gosto de dizer _adeus_. Eu sei, sou diferente.


----------



## Tomby

jazyk said:
			
		

> Gosto de dizer _adeus_. Eu sei, sou diferente.


Olá Jazyk! Eu também gosto dessa despedida, principalmente em espanhol (_adiós_) ou em catalão (_adeu_). Mas, corrija-me por favor, "adeus" não dá uma ideia de despedida para um tempo prolongado, por exemplo quando um soldado parte de casa e ficará, sei lá, 18 meses numa base militar, ou quando um imigrante regressa para a sua morada no estrangeiro sabendo que no voltará até as próximas férias?

-------
*Moura*, você tem razão, mas repare que os espanhóis gostamos muito do "_compadreo_", quer dizer, compadrar, ou seja, que imediatamente somos compadres, embora que a "nova amizade" também acabe imediatamente, além de que o castelhano não é uma língua tão doce como a portuguesa. Cá abusamos do imperativo (_quiero..._) em detrimento do imperfeito (_quería..._) ou do condicional (_querría..._), por exemplo, para fazer uma petição.

Bom fim-de-semana para todos vocês!


----------



## lidia1201

Vanda said:
			
		

> Hey Moura, _ciao_ é tanto italiano quanto nosso. Por direito de incorporação.   A grafia é ao gosto do freguês. Eu uso a italiana, mas você vai achar tchau, tiau e outras. Não sei qual delas vocês adotam.
> Com respeito ao uso, posso dizer-lhe que ciao/tiau/tchau/ chau (como queiram) é a coisa mais natural a se dizer em despedidas. Raramente ouço outra coisa (estamos falando de informal, certo?).
> Então, quando envolve mais pessoas, lá vem o famoso: _tchau/ciao gente_!


Lo sapevate che "ciao!" viene dal veneziano _sciao_ (s-ciàvo - schiavo), nel senso di _schiavo suo, servo suo_, una forma di saluto in uso nella Repubblica di Venezia.


----------



## jazyk

Sì, e in Austria e in sud Germania, se non sbaglio, usano anche Servus per i saluti.


----------



## Vanda

Na Bavária, pela vizinhança de Nurumbergue, Passau ... a maioria se cumprimenta com Servus, como disse Jazyk. Quando estive por lá, achava tão interessante cumprimentar as pessoas dizendo Servus! O búlgaro que estava hospedado na casa em que eu estava, sempre usava esse cumprimento e eu tentando "gastar" minha meia dúzia de palavras em alemão...
Mas, voltando às despedidas, esquecemo-nos de outras informais:
Até mais! Até a vista! Até! (lembrei-me por causa de um post no fórum Pt/Esp).


----------



## Márcio Osório

Quando me despeço de meus colegas de trabalho, geralmente me saio com um "Tô indo!" um "Vou nessa!" um "Vou ficar mais um pouquinho, mas já tô de saída!" que eu me lembre... um de meus colegas de trabalho, de seus vinte e poucos anos, não diz nada, simplesmente segura a minha mão com os dedos em forma gancho e, em seguida, bate nela com a mão fechada. Às vezes eu nem me despeço, às vezes ganho o corredor e vou embora.

As despedidas variam de região para região. Com isso quero dizer que não existe despedida fixa; cada um se despede como sabe ou como quer.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Márcio Osório said:
			
		

> Quando me despeço de meus colegas de trabalho, geralmente me saio com um "Tô indo!" um "Vou nessa!" um "Vou ficar mais um pouquinho, mas já tô de saída!"


Já ouvi muitas pessoas dizerem "vou nessa" ou "vamos nessa." Tenho uma pergunta.  "Essa" se refere ao quê?  Sempre quis saber isso.


----------



## Vanda

Chris, acho que nós não sabemos também. SEi lá, pode ser: nessa hora, nessa oportunidade, nessa onda. Quero crer que tenha começado por aí, tipo: vamos nessa onda/pegar essa onda... 
Vamos ver se alguém tem alguma idéia.


----------



## alicefroigneux

Mas estamos falando de despedidas faladas ou escritas? na escrita formal, por exemplo email de trabalho, vejo usarem muito "grata" "atenciosamente" "atc.,", que são bem formais, ou então "saudações" ou "sds." que é próxima do "saludos" em espanhol.
Nas despedidas faladas, no Rio de Janeiro o mais comum é o "tchau" mesmo ou "até amanhã" "até mais" "até logo" "até a próxima"...
Adeus eu nunca usei nem vi ninguém usar, é muito dramático!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Chris, acho que nós não sabemos também. SEi lá, pode ser: nessa hora, nessa oportunidade, nessa onda. Quero crer que tenha começado por aí, tipo: vamos nessa onda/pegar essa onda...
> Vamos ver se alguém tem alguma idéia.


Ahh..okay.  Obrigado pela resposta Vanda.


----------



## galiza

Olá

Na Galiza sempre nos despedimos informalmente com um "chao" do italiano ciao, que nos pronuciamos /tsao/. Podemos muito bem dizer até logo, deica logo, deica, até loginho, até outra...para nós "adeus" é muito dramático, se disseres adeus a um galego o mais provável é que ele responda "adeus disse-lhe aos mortos!" Nós somos assim


----------



## Outsider

Tem graça, parece que no Brasil "Adeus" também tem essa conotação fatal. Como _"Adieu"_ em francês, acho (normalmente diz-se _"Au revoir", "À bientôt"_, etc.) Mas em Portugal é normal despedir-se dizendo "Adeus", se bem que também se use muito "(T)chau".


----------



## Márcio Osório

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Já ouvi muitas pessoas dizerem "vou nessa" ou "vamos nessa." Tenho uma pergunta.  "Essa" se refere ao quê?  Sempre quis saber isso.


Como Vanda disse, Chris.

ir nessa = ir embora. Ex.:

"Vou nessa!" (I gotta go!)
"[Você] vai nessa?" (Are you leaving now?)

nessa = nessa oportunidade, nessa ocasião, nessa deixa, agora.


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Existe também "fui" simplesmente, geralmente no sentido de "demorei demais, estou atrasado(a), tenho que ir agora senão" sem falar do engraçadíssimo "me inclui fora dessa"


----------



## moura

Os alentejanos, pelo menos na zona do Cercal do Alentejo, onde costumo passar férias, têm uma maneira simples e prática de se despedir: "até logo". Mesmo que o "logo" queira dizer até amanhã, até daqui a 5 minutos, ou até nunca. Adoro dizer "até logo"! Mesmo aqui em Lisboa já o utilizo e se as pessoas acharem que eu vou voltar nesse mesmo dia, não há problema 
Até logo


----------



## Vanda

Pois, por aqui, _até logo_ significa mesmo até amanhã, até daqui a 5 minutos, até a noite, até ...qualquer coisa que você queira completar.


----------



## Maria Maya

Além destes todos, incluo o "Fui". Beijos a todos.


----------



## Pedrovski

Então se uma pessoa no Brasil se despedisse com um "adeus", todo o Brasileiro perceberia que era sinónimo de "tchau"?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas com um olhar enviesado. Quero dizer, ou entenderia que a pessoa estava se despedindo de vez, para sempre ou que é um namorado/a terminando um relacionamento ou então é _tiau _mesmo vindo duma pessoa à antiga ou diferente, mas de qualquer forma estranha. Ah, ou então que é brincadeira da pessoa! 
Todos os casos acima, refiro-me a nativos brasileiros, porque se a pessoa for estrangeira é uma outra história.


----------



## MOC

Eu sou protuguês e sempre encarei "Adeus" como uma despedida acompanhada de "pode ser que um dia nos voltaremos a ver, quem sabe". Isto é, uma despedida que pode bem ser definitiva (A pessoa vai para longe, está doente, não te quer ver mais). Eu prefiro dizer "(t)chau" que me soa bem mais suave.


----------



## olivinha

Eu me lembro que houve uma época que pelo menos no Rio se dizia muito "até mais". 

Inté.  
O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Eu me lembro que houve uma época que pelo menos no Rio se dizia muito "até mais".
> 
> Inté.
> O



Inté até eu digo as vezes na brincadeira.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Na Bavária, pela vizinhança de Nurumbergue, Passau ...


 
Viajadíssima você, hein Vanda?! Mas afinal, é Bavária ou Baviera? Você me confundiu agora...



alicefroigneux said:


> Adeus eu nunca usei nem vi ninguém usar, *é muito dramático*!


 
Exatamente. Eu às vezes me despeço da minha mãe no telefone com um adeus, só para chantageá-la emocionalmente. Isso a faz lembrar que cada telefonema pode ser o último em nossas vidas...e do quanto ela me ama, e que afinal não custa nada fazer o que eu pedi. Funciona. A "conotação fatal" do Outsider foi uma ótima descrição do efeito que essa palavra tem no Brasil: _fatalité._

Falou pessoal, vou indo nessa. Tchau.


----------



## Outsider

"Bavaria" é como se diz em alemão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu sempre ouvi Baviera. Meu avô materno, que já foi cônsul em Munique, dizia Baviera. Mas eu conheço uma marca de cerveja (ruim) chamada Bavária... Incrível, mas só agora eu me dei conta dessa duplicidade.


----------



## Outsider

Não, desculpe. Devia ter escrito que é como se diz _em inglês_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu notei; acho que em alemão é Bayer, ou alguma coisa parecida. Mas valeu, Out.


----------



## faranji

Eu adoro uma fórmula muito usada aqui na Bahia: 'Deixe eu ir'.

É Bayern. Bayer só pra dor de cabeça


----------



## Vanda

Baviera... Argh.... faço a mesma coisa com Genève, Genebra ou sei-lá-mais-o-quê, porque quando estou por lá, vejo escrito em 3 ou 4 línguas diferentes e no final nem sei mais como é na minha língua.

Mineiros também Faranji. Deixa eu ir...


----------



## kurumin

Vanda said:


> Hey Moura, _ciao_ é tanto italiano quanto nosso. Por direito de incorporação.   A grafia é ao gosto do freguês. Eu uso a italiana, mas você vai achar tchau, tiau e outras.


 
Eu uso a grafia TIAU. 



lidia1201 said:


> Lo sapevate che "ciao!" viene dal veneziano _sciao_ (s-ciàvo - schiavo), nel senso di _schiavo suo, servo suo_, una forma di saluto in uso nella Repubblica di Venezia.


 
Sim. *Ciao* (Tchau) significa A SUAS ORDENS 
A palavra mais italiana pra dizer CIAO é SALVE! 
Em Roma e Florença se usa mais SALVE que CIAO.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Então se uma pessoa no Brasil se despedisse com um "adeus", todo o Brasileiro perceberia que era sinónimo de "tchau"?


 
Não.
ADEUS você diz quando você vai embora e não voltará, nunca mais...

Adeus = farewell!
Tchau = bye!

Eu uso ATÉ MAIS!


----------



## Vanda

> Não.
> ADEUS você diz quando você vai embora e não voltará, nunca mais...




Kurumin, não seja tão fatalista, quero dizer, tão generalista.  Preste atenção que você encontrará uns poucos dizendo adeus por aí, conforme as razões que já mencionei.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Kurumin, não seja tão fatalista, quero dizer, tão generalista.  Preste atenção que você encontrará uns poucos dizendo adeus por aí, conforme as razões que já mencionei.



Exatamente!! 
Concordo plenamente!!


----------



## jasa611

Olá a todos os participantes do fórum.
Esta é a minha mensagem de estreia neste WebRef!

Qt ao assunto em discussão, lembro que em Pt também se usa o "até breve" para nos despedirmos por um período um pouco maior do que "até já" maior do que "até logo" menor do que "até à vista" e bem menor do que "adeus".
Qt ao uso do CIAO, ou coisa que o valha, não concordo mt... pois a sua origem nada tem a ver com a nossa cultura. Mas tem piada a sua utilização e é mt adoptado na malta qd anda por locais de divertimento. Julgo que é um tratamento onde há alguma intimidade relacionada com saídas e encontros.

Concordam? Se não esqueçam esta minha verborrice...

Então... até breve!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

rsrsrsrs a verdade é essa o adeus é usando por exeplo no mue pasí quando uma pessoa me fez irritar, e por isso estou com indirerenças com ela, heheheheh, é como para nao querer dizer algo mais e nem ver-se mais... Eu só uso nesse caso, tanto assim que o adeus fica na calada, dai que eu digo que é para nao dizer algo mais, ningém mais fala... no obstante como outros afirmam adeus e nao tem nada a ver com briga nem desgostos, outras pessoas usam sem sequer pensaer nisso que lhe estou falando. 

Ummm uma maneira de despedir-se muito usanda pelos meus amigos do Brasil é até breve ou fui, beijos até mais... Ahhh e pouco escutei alguém por aí dizer: Que tal Mário, saudações! com isto nao estou dizendo que é feio ou está mau, também não se está bem, ou seja nada a ver só comento. 

DICULPE LOS ERRORES


----------



## Macreco

jasa611 said:


> Qt ao uso do CIAO, ou coisa que o valha, não concordo mt... pois a sua origem nada tem a ver com a nossa cultura.



Talvez não tenha nada com a cultura de Portugal, mas tem muito a ver com a nossa - especificamente a _minha_, descendente de italianos.


----------



## Carlospalmar

alicefroigneux said:


> Mas estamos falando de despedidas faladas ou escritas? na escrita formal, por exemplo email de trabalho, vejo usarem muito "grata" "atenciosamente" "atc.,", que são bem formais, ou então "saudações" ou "sds." que é próxima do "saludos" em espanhol.
> Nas despedidas faladas, no Rio de Janeiro o mais comum é o "tchau" mesmo ou "até amanhã" "até mais" "até logo" "até a próxima"...
> Adeus eu nunca usei nem vi ninguém usar, é muito dramático!


 
Oi,

Este tema das despedidas parece que é muito mais complicado do que pensava. Como não savia que colocar para me despedir em os posts do forum, que acho para mim seria como e-mails de trabalho, ou seja, uma forma escrita mas sem as formalidades duma carta de papel, seria como um "memo" (memorandum). 
Então o que que se usa em português tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugual? 
Estou falando de despedida escrita em e-mail, sem "compadreo", mas sem que soe "frio" ou distante para a cultura brasileira. 
Até a próxima? 
Até logo


----------



## Vanda

Depende do assunto do e-mail. Caso esteja aguardando alguma resposta da pessoa, eu digo: Aguardo sua resposta. Obrigada, xxxx.
Mas, acredito que, no meio termo, o que mais dizemos mesmo é: Abraços. Pelo menos eu o faço muito!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Carlospalmar said:


> Oi,
> 
> Este tema das despedidas parece que é muito mais complicado do que pensava. Como não savia que colocar para me despedir em os posts do forum, que acho para mim seria como e-mails de trabalho, ou seja, uma forma escrita mas sem as formalidades duma carta de papel, seria como um "memo" (memorandum).
> Então o que que se usa em português tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugual?
> Estou falando de despedida escrita em e-mail, sem "compadreo", mas sem que soe "frio" ou distante para a cultura brasileira.
> Até a próxima?
> Até logo


Também quero dar o meu pitaco nesse tema das despedidas. Muita gente por aqui sugeriu o tchau. Perfeito. Pode ferir alguns ouvidos puristas, mas nada mais brasileiro do que o tchau. 

Eu gostaria de acrescentar o "até". "Até", apenas. Não precisa dizer "até logo", "até mais", "até amanhã" ou "até daqui a pouco". "Até", sozinho, engloba todos os demais atés. Se quiser imitar os mineiros, diga "Inté". É a mesma coisa, mas incorpora uma carinhosa alusão ao sotaque dos conterrâneos da Vanda.

Mas eu diria que, em e-mails informais, o mais comum é "Abraço" ou "Um abraço". Note que essas opções não denotam tanta intimidade quanto possa parecer. Caso queira estabelecer um vínculo íntimo um pouco maior, escolha "Um abração". O seu amigo, nesse caso, vai se sentir sufocado por todo o ímpeto da sua cordialidade.

Para pessoas de outro sexo, não será nada chocante se você fechar o seu e-mail com "Um beijo" ou "Beijos". Basta avaliar se você teria intimidade suficiente para dar, nessa pessoa, aqueles dois beijinhos de praxe, em cada lado do rosto.


----------



## Odinh

Dom Casmurro said:


> Se quiser imitar os mineiros, diga "Inté". É a mesma coisa, mas incorpora uma carinhosa alusão ao sotaque dos conterrâneos da Vanda.


 
Esse 'inté' certamente não é mineiro, jamais ouvi alguém falar essa palavra. Aliás, só soube de sua existência (e que se tratava de uma expressão brasileira) pela internet, através de um fórum português.


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> Esse 'inté' certamente não é mineiro, jamais ouvi alguém falar essa palavra. Aliás, só soube de sua existência (e que se tratava de uma expressão brasileira) pela internet, através de um fórum português.



Acho que as pessoas confundem o dialeto mineiro (bh, proximidades + zona da mata) com o caipira ('beraba, 'berrlândia; você sabe a razão de eu ter colocado os apóstrofos ) e dá no que dá.

Eu já ouvi "inté" no interior do nordeste, apesar de o nordeste ser a única região do brasil onde o dialeto caipira não atinge.


----------



## spielenschach

Até mais ver


----------



## faranji

Alandria said:


> Eu já ouvi "inté" no interior do nordeste, apesar de o nordeste ser a única região do brasil onde o dialeto caipira não atinge.


 
É que no interior do nordeste também diz-se _inté_. Pelo menos no interior do Maranhão, terra do genial João do Vale :

_Carcará come *inté* cobra queimada
Quando chega o tempo da invernada
O sertão não tem mais roça queimada
_


----------



## lenon_perez

Uma expressão muito usada para se despedir também é o "falou". Bem informal, sem traços de afetividade, mas amplamente utilizada, principalmente na fala.

Não acho que "abraço(s)" seja muito íntimo. Menos íntimo do que "beijo(s)". Ousaria dizer que "abraço" é a forma equivalente do português brasileiro para "cheers", "Grüße", expressões que em outras línguas costumam significar 'cumprimentos'. Já escrevi e recebi emails relativamente formais que terminavam com "abraço".

"até mais", "até logo" ou só "até" é bem usado também. Geralmente mando abraço E um 'até _____' ^^ E sinceramente, acho que não há brasileiro que acharia isso falta de respeito, excesso de initimidade ou de descaso.


----------



## Jack79

Eu não posso falar pelo Brasil enteiro mas no Rio muitas pessoas falam "valeu" para se despedir de uma forma informal. Acho isso mais común que "falou", pelo menos entre gente jovem.
Valeu


----------



## heltonritter

São tantas formas... moro no Rio Grande do Sul, e como é perto da Argentina e Paraguay é comum também uso de expressões dos respectivos idiomas.

Portugês, espanhol, todos se entendem sem precisar tradução ou achar estranho.

É isso.


----------



## curlyboy20

heltonritter said:


> Portugês, espanhol, todos se entendem sem precisar tradução ou achar estranho.


 

Nem sempre. Talvez na Argentina e no Paraguay, por estar tão perto do Brasil, eles possam entender sem achar estranho, mas em outros países (como o Peru o Chile) não é tão fácil entender português.


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo. O português não é fácil 


curlyboy20 said:


> ...mas em outros países (como o Peru o Chile) não é tão fácil entender português.


Mas desconfio que *heltonritter* (aliás, benvindo ao foro, chê! ) referia-se à região fronteiriça Brasil-Argentina-Uruguai-Paraguai.


----------

